# Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $15 or Less



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

*Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $12 or Less*
by Shuford "Ford" and Mary Helen "Mara" Smith​
Are you aware that a good wine does not have to be an expensive one? Do you know how to choose a wine that is the best bang for your buck?

We have spent hundreds of hours, analyzing and compiling the best buys in wine as judged by the major wine competitions. The result is _Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $12 or Less_. For six years, we've shared this comprehensive list with friends and family. Now, the list is available to the general public.

All 537 wines listed in _Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $12 or Less_ cost less than $12 per bottle - and so does the book - and the Kindle Edition is only $2.99! These wines have earned their marks in multiple blind-taste tests, winning several medals and assuring you that each wine is an excellent representative of its category. Also included in the listings are tips for opening, tasting, serving, and pairing with food.

Our passion for wine has taken us to many wineries throughout North America. Grapes can grow in surprising microclimates such as in Canada's New Brunswick province. There we discovered good white wines made in both French and German methods. We've toured many other types of wineries too - those employing the champagne method, large ones using skylifts to take customers to the tasting room, boutique wineries hiding in the California hills, and small family wineries bordering New York's Finger Lakes. In addition, we've worked the International Eastern Wine Competition.

Satisfied customers of _Winning Wines_ comment:



> "This is not just a list of wines, but rather an education of how and when to enjoy wine and what to expect from each varietal. For less than the price of most wines, you will gain this experience and will enjoy wine more than ever before."


-- Terry Schager​


> "Now I have confidence to choose the best wine at the most affordable price when I take the book with me to the wine shop. I know what I'm looking for and what price to expect to pay. I've been very pleased with each recommended bottle from the book. Life is now simplified. What a deal!"


-- Catherine McCrary​
Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ford and Mara, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We appreciate your letter with the sensible rules.

Since taking _Winning Wines_ "public" a few weeks ago, we've been excited about the positive response from all who've tried it - helps make all the work seem worthwhile!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We’ll be in Spartanburg, SC on Wednesday, Nov 10, at Carriage House Wines from 5-7pm for a combination free wine tasting and meet the authors/book signing. If you’re in the area, stop by, we’d love to meet you.

Mara & Ford


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

A quick reminder that today we'll be at Carriage House Wines in Spartanburg, SC for a free wine tasting and book signing from 5 - 7pm.

Also, this Saturday, we'll be at Park Road Books in Charlotte for a book signing from 1:30 - 3:30 for both _Winning Wines_ and our novel, _Endangered_.

If you're close to either of these venues, come by -- we'd love to chat.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We're excited to share: The "Wine & Sign" at Carriage House Wines in Spartanburg, SC was a blast! There were lots of friendly folk and good wines to sample. Hub City Writers Project Bookshop sold quite a few *Winning Wines*. 

Ford & Mara


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We chose six "new to us" wines from _*Winning Wines*_ for Thanksgiving - all were delightful.

Our next signing will be in Savannah, GA at The Book Lady (on Liberty Street in the historic district).


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

The signing in Savannah went extremely well with a bunch of *Winning Wines* selected as gifts. This week's highlight is a free "Wine & Sign" at La Bouteille, 10 N Trade St in Tryon, NC. If you're in the area, drop by between 5 and 7pm.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Consider _*Winning Wines*_ as a easy and appreciated gift. Several fans have reported excellent feedback from their recipients.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Purchased one of _*Winning Wines*_ Pinot Noirs that we had never tried before - Lucky Star's 2009 Pinot. It was exceptional.
Happy holidays!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We were pleased to have a guest post today at The Frugal Zeitgeist http://frugalzeitgeist.com/finding-great-wines-at-affordable-prices/.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I love good, cheap wine! Good luck with this ebook!

Dana Taylor


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, Dana,
It's going well and we LOVE the research.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds interesting, I might get the pdf from the website instead, which one would be better on the spot?

Seems like the shelf life might be limited (pun intended) as most of these by year at least would be short lived in the store and at home. Do you plan on updating each year?


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, Chad,

The pdf would give you the flexibility of simply printing a section of interest (there are individual segments on each type like Cab, Merlot, etc., as well as two complete alphabetical listings of all 537 winners, one sorted by vintner and the other by type).

You're right about the need to update and we will be revising as each year's results become available. Will try to keep the price minimal.

Thanks for investigating.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Wine Tip -- Check out Cycles Gladiator 2009 Cabernet.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Will be off the boards for a few days -- see you in February.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We're back on the boards -- but what a great week away -- warm & sunny!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Chose a half-dozen wines off the list for hostess gifts -- works every time.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like good boxed wine because I drink one glass per day about 5 days per week and bottles are difficult. I like that you added the Bota Box which is good wine and a great way to 4 bottles worth for $16-18 that lasts 6 weeks


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We couldn't agree more. When we were tent camping full-time, we found boxes were unbreakable and the wine never oxidized.

Bota Box has a complete line of good wines that consistently beats higher-priced competitors in blind taste competitions. Check out the 2009 Shiraz. If you ever want a white, Almaden's Chardonnay outscores many $12 wines.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Back from a wonderful week in Florida. We were delighted to discover that copies of _*Winning Wines*_ given as gifts were a big hit!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Soon, we should have an on-going blog with the latest info from the world of _*Winning Wines*_. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Nuts - our book work is on hold as our office is leaking. Turns out a rat (or a pack of them) have eaten sections out of the membrane roof. So, it's remove the decking and repair, plus rodant proof over the next few days.


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

Love wine! This is a very useful book. And you are so right about good wines not having to cost a bundle. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

You're very welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We will be participating in a local authors event at the Spartanburg, SC Main Library on Thursday, March 31 from 6 - 8 pm. Come by and discuss writing projects with a dozen authors.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Join us at Malaprops Book Store in Asheville, NC on Friday, April 15th at 7:00pm for a regional authors' event and book signing. We'd love to chat.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Check out our interview:
http://www.sellingbooks.com/mary-helen-mara-smith-and-shuford-ford-smith-endangered


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

As the weather warms, it's time to add more whites to our wine list. One particularly nice wine according to the judges is Chateau Ste Michelle's dry Riesling. We served it to a few friends and all felt it was a delightful offering.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Recent competitions are seeing good results from the "Moon" series - available at Trader Joes. Try the Old Moon Zinfandel - a great buy.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Recently returned from a few days camping at the beach. Highly recommend a short getaway to gain better perspective.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

*Winning Wines* makes an excellent Father Day's gift - especially when paired with a wine from the book.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy Solstice!

To cool off, try a Fetzer Gewurztraminer (one of 537 wines listed in _*Winning Wines*_)


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

After weeks of work, Ford has launched a completely new look for our web site http://www.livesimplywithstyle.com.

It has over fifty articles and hundreds of photos. We'd love any feedback and if you find a mistake or error (  horrors!) -- please let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Next weekend (July 30 - 31), our "studio" will be part of Tryon, NC's Art Trek. If you are in the area, drop by.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Art Trek this past weekend was hot, but fun. It's an annual tour through artists' studios and this year we were able to showcase our photography. A few of the art fans also like wine, so several copies of _*Winning Wines*_ were sold.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We've been told that *Winning Wines* will be featured on WSPA-TV's "Your Carolina" that airs September 1, 2011.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Hooray! A new edition of *Winning Wines* was published a couple of hours ago.

New in This Edition

• A Total of 723 Wines That Medaled in at Least Two Competitions and Cost $12 or less
• Separate List of Best Bang for the Buck
• New Listing Showing All 90+ Point Wines No Matter What Their Price
• A Consistency Indicator to Help Find Reliable Choices, If the Tested Vintage Is Not Available
• Aids to Determine the Sweetness/Dryness Level of Varietals

Enjoy!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Kicked off the new edition of *Winning Wines* with a "Wine & Sign" at our local wine boutique. Great crowd and several wonderful wines from this year's list. McManis Family Vineyard's Petite Sirah was the big hit.


----------



## marybeth87 (Sep 19, 2011)

How fun and refreshing! No teenage vampires!!
Thanks for writing.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Mary Beth -- wine is essential for one's sanity.

We will probably be starting a new thread soon as we have released the Kindle version of _*Winning Wines: The Complete List*_. So, now you have a choice. For a typical value-conscious consumer, the _*$12 or Less*_ version is perfect. But for others like wine store employees, distributors, even aggressive wine cellar collectors, _*The Complete List*_ serves up all the multiple medal winners.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We've paired up with friends from nearby Spartanburg, each couple buying identical cases of 12 different wines from _*Winning Wines*_. Our goal is to taste one wine per week to see how our palates match up with those of the expert judges.

First out of the box was Redwood Creek's 2009 Pinot Noir with a combined score of 87.0. Both couples concurred that this offering is smooth, almost sensual, and an incredible value at $4.49 locally.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Most have never tasted a wine made with muscadine grapes. For those of us who grew up in the South, the muscadine/scuppernong grape juice is sweet, distinctive, and often served cold on a hot summer day.

For the first time this year, a vintner won multiple medals from the judges for two different muscadine wines. We tried the less sweet offering. The Electric Pelican from Hinnant Family in North Carolina claims to be smooth with some acidity to balance the sweetness. Ford found it an acceptable sweet wine, though he was less impressed than the judges. Mara found it too sweet and thought it did not go with barbecue (the suggestion was to pair it with local foods). One of the Spartanburg tasters liked it with fresh fruit as a dessert.

The other Spartanburg taster reported, “What a delightful surprise.  I didn't think it was too sweet (as Mara did).  I tasted mostly grape and I imagine that if we had the freshly picked grapes from which it came, I would have pigged out on them. It lived up to its name, as it delivered such a pleasant tingle of a buzz !!!!”


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

To celebrate Ford’s disappearing back pain, we opened Bogle’s 2008 Petite Sirah. Over the years, this wine has never disappointed us (we love Petite Sirah). The 2008 scored a solid 88.0 in the wine competitions (second highest score in the $12 and under group). We found it well-balanced, rich, clean, and a joy to drink.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

As turkey day approaches, we tasted a Pinot Grigio since that wine can match nicely with the big bird. We selected an Australian entry that made the _*Winning Wines*_ list: a 2010 Black Swan Pinot Grigio priced at $8.00.

Mara found it surprisingly sweet and wondered what was the amount of Residual Sugar (RS). It certainly would be helpful for the consumer to have the RS percentage on the label - especially for the wines that very greatly in this key component.

Ford also thought it was a bit sweet, though still a decent representative of this type of grape. The Spartanburg contingent found the wine very light, almost effervescent, and very easy to drink.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

November 21, 2011
We were in the mood for a chardonnay and a local store had the Tisdale for $4.99! While the judges' combined score was 85.6 - barely making it into _*Winning Wines*_, we thought it would be a good test for an inexpensive wine. We were delighted! The tastes were clean with a bit of butter, medium body, and a perfect finish. It was yummy (technical wine-tasting term)! 

The Spartanburg duo added that it was outstanding, not too dry - just right!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We took a case of assorted wines from the _*Winning Wines*_ list to our Thanksgiving celebration. Two to six others joined us in the various tasting opportunities over the four days. The overall favorite was McManis Family Vineyard's 2009 Petite Sirah. This wine impressed the judges also, as it was the top-rated Petite Sirah this year in the $12 and under category.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We did a "Wine and Sign" at our local wine shop where the owner picked four bottles for tasting from the _*Winning Wines*_ list. The Lucky Star 2010 Pinot Noir was a big hit for being not only drinkable but possessing a definitive characteristic not expected in the $9 range.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Whenever the word Riesling is mentioned, we often hear, "I don't like sweet wines." Well, believe it or not, dry Rieslings can be made. They make a crisp addition to the white wine cellar. We found one of the entries in *Winning Wines*, Chateau Ste. Michelle's 2010 Harvest Select Dry, to fill this niche.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

For the holiday festivities, we selected a sparkling from _*Winning Wines*_, Ballatore's Grand Spumante. This year it received a score of 86.0, and priced at $7.99, it's an excellent deal. Through the years, we note it consistently scores well with the judges. Ford likes the fuller taste compared to champagne, while Mara comments, "My favorite sparkling wine - it's ALWAYS good!"


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Occasionally, we hear requests for a light red that can be enjoyed chilled. One candidate is J Lohr's 2010 Valdiguié named Wildflower. This is the first Valdiguié entry ever to qualify for _*Winning Wines*_. The judges gave it a score of 86.5. The Valdiguié grape is old and has fallen out of favor with the world's producers. But the California winemakers use carbonic maceration to give the wine a more fruity, smooth taste. We've served it at two different samplings and the vast majority love it as an alternative red.

(Find how to pronounce Valdiguié here: http://www.forvo.com/word/valdigui%C3%A9/.)


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We're compiling the results from the first major wine competition of 2012. One of the fascinating tidbits so far is that one of the wines from the current edition of _*Winning Wines*_ received a "Best of Class" award. This Double Gold winner is Lucky Star's 2010 Pinot Noir. See if you agree with the judges the same way tasters did at our local wine store.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We ran across a suggestion for a wine pairing, combine a Ravenswood Zinfandel with baked brie and a ripe pear. We purchased a Ravenswood from _*Winning Wines*_, a 2009 Old Vine Zin, so we could give it a try. The combination of the fruit, cheese, and wine was absolutely incredible.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

An old friend dropped by a few days ago with a wine listed in _*Winning Wines: The Complete List*_. That book is the large database containing all the multiple-medal winners no matter what the price. (It's the one on the far right in our signature below.) The Shannon Oaks 2009 Merlot received a score of 87.3 and is priced around $19.00. We found it had surprisingly good body and complexity for a Merlot, as well as being smooth!


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Even though not in the current _*Winning Wines*_, we have to congratulate Trader Joe's on the 10th anniversary of their Charles Shaw label (2-buck Chuck). Over that time, they have sold 600 million bottles. They've also helped lower the price of drinkable wines.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

It's hard not to like a winery who has been banned from the state of Alabama for having a label that's too sexy. Cycles Gladiator is known for having quality wines in addition to their exciting label designs. We chose the 2009 Cabernet Sauvignon for an Italian dinner. One word summarized the experience: luscious! It received a composite score in _*Winning Wines*_ of 89.5 - a very respectable showing.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We’ll skipping book comments this time as we’re striving to get 25+ photos ready for Saturday’s Art Trot. In the unlikely event that any of you are in the Tryon, NC area, drop by and see us at Bravo Interior Design Studios between 5 and 8pm.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

It's taken a bit of work, but the new edition of _*Winning Wines*_ is available in Kindle, paperback, and various e-book editions. The main change is revising the price qualification from $12 to $15. Wine prices have risen a bit over the last twelve months mainly due to increased transportation costs.

New in This Edition

• A Total of 1,075 Wines That Medaled in at Least Two Competitions and Cost $15 or Less •
• A Separate List of Best-Bang-for-the-Buck Wines •
• A Listing Showing All 90+ Point Wines - No Matter What Their Price •
• A Consistency Indicator to Help Find Reliable Choices, If Tested Vintage Is Unavailable •
• Aids to Determine the Sweetness/Dryness Levels of Varietals •

All wines have earned their marks in several blind-taste tests, winning multiple medals and assuring you that each wine is an excellent representative of its category. Also included in the list are tips for opening, tasting, serving, and pairing with food.

Hope you enjoy the new offering.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

On Friday, October 26, we celebrated the release of the paperback version of _*Winning Wines*_ with a "Wine & Sign" at La Bouteille Wine & Beer Boutique in Tryon, NC. The owner, Shelly Block, picked four wines from the book for tasting: Concannon's 2011 Sauvignon Blanc, Five Rivers' 2010 Chardonnay, Line 39's 2010 Petite Sirah, and Zinfatuation's 2010 Zinfandel. We'll have more about their characteristics -- but all were appreciated by an enthusiastic crowd.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Over the past week, we've been able to try two Zinfandels that achieved a *Best-Bang-for-the-Buck* notation in the current edition of _*Winning Wines*_. The first, Gnarley Head's 2010 Old Vine Zin, retails for about $12 and achieved an incredible score of 92.3. Its flavors open up with decanting (or swirling) and the complexity grows - no wonder the judges were impressed. With a score 90.3, commonplace Sutter Home's 2010 Zin offers amazing value at about $6 per bottle. It's solid and smooth with a clean aftertaste.

Probably, our next blog entry will be before Thanksgiving depending on a busy schedule.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanksgiving is only a couple of days away, so what wine do you use to go with the traditional bird? Since most of these feasts center around a roast turkey, complete with stuffing and other rich side dishes, a crisp white is perfect to balance the palate. Our current favorite from the _*Winning Wines*_ list is Concannon's 2010 Sauvignon Blanc (about $10). The judges also scored two box wines highly: Target's Wine Cube 2010 Sauvignon and Black Box's 2011 Sauvignon - so, you have several affordable choices for this festive holiday.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

One of the joys we find when compiling _*Winning Wines*_ is the discovery of a wine that scored well with the judges but was one we passed over in the past. Often, it is one of the common labels found in the lower-priced section. One such example is Woodbridge's 2010 Cabernet Sauvignon which we purchased for $6.99 at a local grocery store. It received a solid score of 87.0, so we gave it a try. We found a full taste with notes of complexity, unusual at this price level. Good job, judges - a delightful find.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

We are pleased to announce two events this next week. From 5-8pm tonight (Friday, December 7), we will be signing all of our books, including _*Winning Wines*_, at The Garden Gallery (inside Thompson Landscaping), 83 Palmer Street, Tryon, NC during Tryon's Christmas Stroll. Next Thursday, December 13, at 11:00am, _*Winning Wines*_ will be featured live on Spartanburg's WYCW. The show is "Carolina Now" - channel 62 or cable channel 9.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Our TV interview on "Carolina Now" was a lot of fun as Megan Heidlberg is a *terrific* hostess. You can see it at http://www.carolinanow.tv/video/entry/winning-wines.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope all had as much fun over the holidays as we did. One surprise was noticing an incredible deal in wine at Wal-Mart, of all places. The South Carolina stores ran Rex Goliath wines on sale for $3.47 per bottle! Six of their wines made the current edition of _*Winning Wines*_. We especially like the Cabernet Sauvignon with a score of 86.0 and at this price, it's a steal.

Tell us of any special finds you discover in your area.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

On a recent trip to Greenville, SC, we visited a Publix and noticed their wine specials for the week. They had Concannon's Glen Ellen line on sale for $6.99 for the 1.5L size (equivalent to $3.50 per bottle)! We looked up Glen Ellen in the current _*Winning Wines*_ and discovered the 2009 Petite Sirah had a score of 89.5 and earned a *Best-Bang-for-the-Buck* designation. We grabbed a couple. Last night we tasted and added our approval of the judges' rating. The wine is rich, full-bodied, and incredibly smooth.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

Since we are expecting an ice storm today, it's the perfect time to mention a winning white wine - brrr. Most Chardonnay afficionados go for a buttery, creamy taste. But Chardonnays can also be made for a crisp finish (think Sauvignon Blanc) that can be very pleasant when paired with a heavy meal. One such entry scored well in _*Winning Wines*_, the 2009 Australian entry from Wyndham Estate. The judges gave it an outstanding score of 90; we designated it as a *Best Bang for the Buck*. It's clean, dry - all in all a pleasant surprise, perfect with turkey.


----------



## fordmara (Oct 22, 2010)

On Friday evening, February 15, there will be another _*Winning Wines*_ booksigning at Hub City Bookshop in Spartanburg, SC. During this event, co-authors Ford and Mara Smith will present their 2013 edition of this popular book.

Each year, Ford Smith compiles data from the most prestigious, blind-taste-testing wine competitions. If a wine wins a medal in more than one competition, it's a sign of consistency and makes the Winning Wines lists. One of many fans of the book says, "These lists enable wine buyers to be confident of a good-tasting bottle with every purchase."

For this coming year, Smith has expanded his listings of 1,075 medal winners to include bottles that sell for $15 or less. Smith explains, "The rises in transportation costs have had quite an impact on wine prices."

Other lists that are important to wine lovers include *Best-Bang-for-the-Buck* wines and for special occasions, a listing of medal-winners that scored 90 or more points - no matter the bottle's price.

Ford Smith and his wife, Mara, have published ten other books, including titles for such publishing houses as McGraw-Hill and Globe Pequot Press. Their children's book, _*ABC All-American Riddles*_, has won a national award. Their recent novel, _*Endangered*_, has earned a Readers Favorite 5-Star review. For additional information on these books, check out the couple's websites:www.livesimplywithstyle.com, www.endangeredthebook.com, www.winning-wines.com.

The free event will begin at 7pm at Hub City Bookshop at 186 West Main Street in Spartanburg. Of course, the Smiths will inscribe copies of their $9.95 book, _*Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $15 or Less*_ to wine lovers.


----------

